# betta cartoons



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

I figured I would share these. I did these back when I was a kid and they were even published in FLARE back in the day.
























I should give a back story on the above cartoon. I think I was like 14 or 15 when I did it and it was around the time that betta in a vase was really popular and fish were being starved to death right and left. I was so angry that I was KICKED out of a festival for making a fuss were a vender was selling them. that inspired me to draw this one. so I do NOT support not feeding your fish..this was just a joke and my attempt at political cartooning 






























Hope you all enjoyed. I did these so long ago its a wonder I still had them on my external hard drive!


Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

for 2!




















Missina


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha those are so funny! I love the last one!


----------

